# Interior Architecture & Design Program?



## herrick10 (Apr 28, 2021)

Yooo I am 99.9% sure i’m going to FSU for the Fall 2021 semester. Does anyone know anything about this program and whether or not it’s worth dedicating my time to. I’m just looking for basic information and maybe some feedback from those who take or have taken the program.
Sarkari job


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

You should do what you want to do. No one‘s going to be able to give you the perfect answer for what you should do because no one knows you like you do, so you do you. Yooo

- Dr Seuss.

Study Revit for CAD
or maybe Archicad or Vectorwerks


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe contact FSU directly for ways to audit some classes or see if there's a web page that is linked to the program, that should yield more results than asking on here.


----------

